# Death Metal logo design request



## yardeee (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello guys we are a melodic death metal band from Israel and have been looking for a decent logo for some time now.
We would be very happy if someone would design a logo for our band,feel free to sugest options for logos.
Here are a couple of logos that we would be pleased if you would take insparation from
http://www.bilocate.net/images/BILOCATENewLogo.jpg
http://www.metal-archives.com/images/7/0/2/702_logo.jpg
http://www.nucleart.org/images/logot/Wintersun.jpg
http://static.metal-archives.com/images/1/5/2/8/15282_logo.jpg
By the way, our name is "Echo" (a character from the greek mythology).

Echo [looking for a bassist] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Shannon (Mar 9, 2009)

Break out a crayon & scribble something completely unreadable. Bam, instant death metal logo!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 9, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Break out a crayon & scribble something completely unreadable. Bam, instant death metal logo!


----------



## yardeee (Mar 10, 2009)

haha yeah... but you have to be talented to do that, dont you


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 10, 2009)

Check out White Noise designs, I know they are on myspace and they do awsome shit! I will get the link and repost it.


----------



## yardeee (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks man , we will.


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 12, 2009)

I couldn't figure out the web address so I wrote them an email and will post it as soon as they get back to me.


----------



## AySay (Mar 12, 2009)

why are hot chick and sexy tags for this? Here's an idea look at all the death metal logos, find some in similar fonts, trace the letters "E" "C" "H" "O" from different ones, put them together....


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 12, 2009)

My band's singer does some pretty impressive shit

you can check him out here
Consume The Flesh Media on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Panterica (Mar 12, 2009)

My Logos r done by Christophe Szpajdel, he did Emperor, Old Mans Child, the first and last two the op posted, god, so many more i can't remember. He's the coolest guy in the world too, Enthroned is another, as well as many others


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 12, 2009)

MySpace.com - White Noise Designs(IS ACCEPTING WORK NOW!) - 70 - Male - Point Pleasant/Brick, New Jersey - www.myspace.com/guttednj, Here is the link to the dudes that are doing my logo, they have recently done, Fit For An Autopsy's logo and page, and The Autumn Offering's page, so check out their portfolio dudes!


----------



## yardeee (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks man!well check it out


----------

